

How to create HTML5 web apps with Xcode4 - elii
http://antoinemercadal.fr/xcodecappcocoa/

======
jlongster
That's a terrible screencast. Mostly just a tiny terminal window with barely
any explanation of what's going on.

~~~
unicornporn
If you watch it on youtube.com ( <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpQcPzeBLaU>
) it's available in 720p. Very watchable.

------
jdq
Better title:

How to create Cappuccino interfaces using XCode4

~~~
winternett
Better yet: iPhone development, still much more complex than most people think
it is/should be.

